
DragonFlyBSD Project Update – colo upgrade, future trends - cnst
http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/users/2019-July/358226.html
======
cnst
> It's hard to say how the future will develop. There are only three open-
> source operating systems in the entire world that really pull it together on
> having a complete, modern, SMP kernel: Linux, DragonFlyBSD, and FreeBSD. And
> that's it. We also have NetBSD and OpenBSD and I'd kinda like to know what
> their plans are, because the future is clearly going not only multi-core,
> but many-core. For everything. But as I like to say, for SMP there are only
> three at the moment. One can't dispute that Linux has nearly all the
> eyeballs, and DragonFly has very few.

Some bold statement right there!

------
mikece
Increased diversity in open source is a good thing -- not just in operating
systems and applications, but licenses as well... I just wish VS Code ran on
DragonFlyBSD.

